# Synapse Carbon vs Synapse Hi Mod



## BlakeG (Feb 25, 2008)

I am looking for a new ride, and my LBS has recommended the Synapse (more of a relaxed ride, also looking at the Roubaix which they do sell and Madone 6.2 H3 which they don't, along with a Moots frame and reusing everything else that I can). 

I have some flexibility in my budget, and have ridden the Synapse Carbon 3 Ultegra. I know that the geometries are the same through the line, and I like the way it rides -- my question is whether it is worthwhile to spend the extra 1700-odd dollars to go to the Hi-Mod Red? I know that the groupset is different. My LBS doesn't have one in stock, and I am hesitant to ask them to order me one if I don't like it I wouldn't want to saddle them with something this pricey. 

The frame is what I am interested in, and what if any differences that you guys could impart? Is it worth it? How would you describe the differences? 

Money is an issue (isn't it always?) but if there is a measurable difference then I can go for it. Special clearance from the CFO and when passes are given one must jump on them. 

Thanks,

Blake


----------



## Turtle Torque (Jun 13, 2011)

Hello BlakeG. biggest difference between the two is H-Mod will be about 1/4-1/2lbs lighter and little stiffer (supposedly claimed). Geometry and performance wise, both carbon are the same. Personally, I wouldnt get the H-Mod on a "Synapse" unless it's just for bragging rights. I have a non h-mod Synapse and it's 15.5lb bike. (that's including odometer with cadence sensor, two carbon water bottle cage, look pedals, and mercury wheels). you can get a really light wheel set for that extra $1700. IMHO.


----------



## BlakeG (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks for the response. All I got out of my LBS (who I do trust) is that the Hi-Mod is 'better'. They suggested the same thing - get the Carbon 3 Ultegra and a badass set of wheels. My riding is totally recreational / for exercise and I do not and will not ever compete in a race. Have plans for the ride around Tahoe and hopefully a century at some point, but I am not there yet. 

Although the call of the Moots is strong (something about small mfg, made in the USA and custom made for me) -- I guess this is a good problem to have I suppose. 

Thanks again!


----------



## Turtle Torque (Jun 13, 2011)

BlakeG said:


> Thanks for the response. All I got out of my LBS (who I do trust) is that the Hi-Mod is 'better'. They suggested the same thing - get the Carbon 3 Ultegra and a badass set of wheels. My riding is totally recreational / for exercise and I do not and will not ever compete in a race. Have plans for the ride around Tahoe and hopefully a century at some point, but I am not there yet.
> 
> Although the call of the Moots is strong (something about small mfg, made in the USA and custom made for me) -- I guess this is a good problem to have I suppose.
> 
> Thanks again!


H-mod is better, but from what you're describing your riding style, it's not needed. with 1700, I can do some serious damage on upgrades. GL on your 1st century. I've done several centuries on different bikes and the Synapse was by far the easiest to deal with in terms of comfort and performance.


----------

